# New inkset to try! :)



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Very interesting Chinese printer and ink set

Love how they recorded this promo video in some dingy apartment complete with kids and music playing in the background. Reminds me very much of Hong Kong..


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

In all seriousness though. This new company 'Samsion' seems to be promoting its new 'vat dyes textile ink' which they claim is diffrent to the pigment based inks we have currently.










Vat dyed vs Pigment ink. And this is what they claim on their website.



> vat dyes textile ink colorful, strong adhesion, Naixi, Light Fastness, waterproof, corrosion guns, guns do not Cypriots, low prices;
> textile pigment ink color a bit bleak, waterproof, Light Fastness, poor adhesion, corrosion guns, guns do not Cypriots, the price is too high.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

My only problem with the pictures above is I know hundreds of companies that can use the Dupont / R&H / DTGinks / DTG / Sawgrass / Brother / Kornit inks and get a much better result than what they are showing on the right side picture. Granted the lighting could have been really bad and that could affect the way it looks. But I know the results from what this company refers to as "pigment" ink can be done much better. But here is what we don't know about this company:
- Are they considering pigment ink the direct-to-garment inks that I mentioned above or are they referring to OEM Epson pigment ink?
- What resolutions are the printing these at?
- Are they using a RIP and if so, are both inksets profiled properly?
- What effects if any does this ink have on the entire ink delivery system (clogs in the lines, nozzles, dampers,...)?
- How much testing has been done on them?

I am not against new inks at all. In fact, I am all for improvements to the industry. I have just been around long enough to see people that come into the industry and market their products, but are not there when the customers need them. So I definitely would like to learn more about these inks...especially just on the price alone. If anyone tries them out, please let us know what your testing shows.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Couldn't agree more Mark!

I was hoping to contact this new company, but their website doesn't list a contact email address.

The picture I posted above is the 'wash test' result. So it seems the pigment ink one has washed out a bit, hence the faded look. I've really only seen that sort of fading on improperly cured prints and ones printed on bad t-shirts.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

On a related note - It is only a matter of time before the overseas companies enter the DTG ink market, just like they have the sublimation, photo, and toner market. When that happens you will see some quality products, but until then I think you just have to be very careful jumping onbaord the johnny come lately's.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

The inks are from what I understand, vat dye inks with some modification. The printer used is a modified Epson R200.

The part that amazed me is when he took a scrub brush to the print and it still looked great after.

I'm not sure I totally agree that with a single pass, the pigment Inks being used in most machines are as bright and hold up as good as these.


Zhenjie, I have the contact info and the details and pricing for their inks. Private message me for details, I'm not sure if we can post it on the forum.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

could you please let me have the contact details Adam ? i would like to try it in my 1160.


----------



## sublimatrix (Jun 16, 2008)

no contact info anyone?


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

i have ordered one to see what is it. i'm waiting for info on the shipping.
i plan oan doing full review here on the forum
its based epson r230
it uses dye ink with a fixing agent (some kind of spray) that needs to be hot pressed
they claim its harmless for skin etc. but i plan to test also that part.
i wil keep updates here if it arrives or whatever (and what it smells like


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

im also waiting for a shipping quote but just for the ink, i already have a diy epson 1160 built but without a rip it needs at least three passes to get an acceptable ink level on the shirt and the epson driver is a bit hit and miss on that many runs through, its going to be interesting thats for sure.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Good luck with the inkset, look forward to hearing what its like. Sounds like if it works, would be great for the DIY DTG'ers


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I didn't see anywhere on the site or in the video whether they were printing on cotton or poly. Could it be that the inks are like sublimation and they are printing on poly? Also, the concern about the wearability side are huge! We have looked at inks from overseas that could not provide MSDS information or it was incomplete. I would definately suggest that anyone who tries these inks do a very thorough system flush prior to implimenting them to prevent any potential contamination.

Good luck, keep us informed!


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

definately cotton in the vid, there is a brief mention on the site:

"here are controlled experiment uses two types of ink, used the same cotton fabric, with T-shirt printing machine, high-quality photo mode:"

mine is on its way, so i will know for sure soon.


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello
I get in touch with this comapany too.
They have t-shirt printer with white ink A3 size!! Please inform us with ink.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

i ahev also cotacted them got quotes for all types of machines and inks abd bulk orders send me a pm if anyone wants to do a small order togehther maybe . they havd a4 and a3 based machines a4 based on r230 a3 is based on 1800 or 1290 epson. inks are also beeing tested t screenprinters.com i think they will be bringing it to the us they barely speak english i even called them it was intresting but now there is soneone in there transalting everyting so i was ables to get quotes and pricing on 1 printer and bulkd order like 50 printer. i am ordering one soon not sure i should do a4 or a3 any sugegstions guys


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

twistedmonkey said:


> i ahev also cotacted them got quotes for all types of machines and inks abd bulk orders send me a pm if anyone wants to do a small order togehther maybe . they havd a4 and a3 based machines a4 based on r230 a3 is based on 1800 or 1290 epson. inks are also beeing tested t screenprinters.com i think they will be bringing it to the us they barely speak english i even called them it was intresting but now there is soneone in there transalting everyting so i was ables to get quotes and pricing on 1 printer and bulkd order like 50 printer. i am ordering one soon not sure i should do a4 or a3 any sugegstions guys


A3 of course  . In contact with them I get informacion that they dont have white ink printer. Here is the price list from them* "*_The price of A3 T-shirt that's based on epson R1800 is 3676 dallor .The Multirip software is 499 dallor.and the ink that can print on dark is 90 dallor for liter.if you use vat dyes textile ink,the price is 60 dallor for liter."_

So when I find this currency "dallor" i will buy one, but please be careful maybe this is some fraud company.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

you said they dont have a white ink printer then say ink for darks is 90 dollar a litre, im confused? also i think you will find multirip is more than 499 unless there there has been a price shift recently im not aware of.


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

sodrisc said:


> you said they dont have a white ink printer then say ink for darks is 90 dollar a litre, im confused? also i think you will find multirip is more than 499 unless there there has been a price shift recently im not aware of.


They have white ink but dont have printer for it. They explain me that if I have RIP for white inks this printer A3 will work with white Ink, strange right? Like only problem is RIP as they dont have for dark garmnets...

I will not order from them if someone from forum confirm that this is not some fraud.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

there is something off here they gave me a price of 6617$ for the 1800 based one that prints on dark. they sent me some pics and video. seems like everyone is getting some differnt prices. the one that is 1290 based is 1200$ the one based on 1800 is 6617 they told me what a differnce between 2 prices. I think im just gonno play safe and not to do this. if any of you get the machine please post right away so we will see how dependable they are. my parners and i are planing to but 25-50 for resell in mind but i dont know dropping a 30k on them and get ripped off is smart. i will wait untill anyone of you get the machine. i attached the one they say its based on 1800 please let me know thats what u guys saw when u got ur prices
black one is 1800 based and the white one is 1290 based


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

they told me that they contacted the RIP software company and they are waiting answer fromn them for the 1290 based machine. thats all they told me.


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

twistedmonkey said:


> there is something off here they gave me a price of 6617$ for the 1800 based one that prints on dark. they sent me some pics and video. seems like everyone is getting some differnt prices. the one that is 1290 based is 1200$ the one based on 1800 is 6617 they told me what a differnce between 2 prices. I think im just gonno play safe and not to do this. if any of you get the machine please post right away so we will see how dependable they are. my parners and i are planing to but 25-50 for resell in mind but i dont know dropping a 30k on them and get ripped off is smart. i will wait untill anyone of you get the machine. i attached the one they say its based on 1800 please let me know thats what u guys saw when u got ur prices
> black one is 1800 based and the white one is 1290 based


haha great! Here is my informacion the link of this company is SAMSION SCIENCE I watch video from this white printer from right of your attachment and this printer dont have white ink. Do you have video of this black printer?


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

FUNNY THING IS ALL THE PICS THEY SEND ARE DIFFERNT THE VIDEO I HAVE IS DIFFERNT PRINTER opps sorry about the capitals. i cant find the video but the video was a black unit but it was differnt than the one in the picture. it has automatic shirt feeder with a button. i donno but im not sure


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

twistedmonkey said:


> FUNNY THING IS ALL THE PICS THEY SEND ARE DIFFERNT THE VIDEO I HAVE IS DIFFERNT PRINTER opps sorry about the capitals. i cant find the video but the video was a black unit but it was differnt than the one in the picture. it has automatic shirt feeder with a button. i donno but im not sure


Did you see that was printed on black shirt?
I will try to find my video now


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

the video custs off right when it starts printing so i dont know but the video i saw was black printer with white shirt no black shirts


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

I find video if someone need this pm email.
Now I see this is printer base on epson 1800 same as this black but with white cover and its not printing white definitive.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

the 1290 is only a four colour printer isnt it? so that one definately wont do darks with or without a rip. multirip should work with the 1800 based one so darks would be possible.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

epson 1290 based is 6 color


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

oh it is six is it, that still would leave only two channels for the white, would that be enough? its all academic anyway until they make a rip for it.


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

sodrisc said:


> multirip should work with the 1800 based one so darks would be possible.


Do you think that multirip will work good with this printer device, thats gamble.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

it should do, until you get your hands on it and actualy try it for yourself you wont know 100%, if they say it does then i have no reason to not beleive them.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

the video is the sameone i saw mine cut of when started printing it looks nice but i am still going to wait. or make my own based on 1400 at home 250$ printer. even if i spend 1000$ on parts i still think it would be a better investment on my end at least i know if i screw up my diy dtg i will say i messed up instead of saying "someguy ripped me off from china" But if anyone of you get any of this machine please PM me i would really like to know how it is thank you guys for all ur inputs.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I would advise all of you that this very well could be a scam. It is in china and the video is a homemade video. there is no machine distributor that has ever heard of this machine or ink. That should tell you something right there as I can say with absolute confidence that when something new in the industry comes out, someone knows about it if it is legitimate. I just want people to be aware that just because they see something here does not make it reliable.

There have been times here that people have posted here trying to scam people so I would be very careful. Unless you see feed back showing a product to be reliable, I would be very careful.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

i hope its not but until that ink actualy arrives and i have tested then we wont know for sure, it does seem to good to be true though doesnt it ? its going to be a long wait.........


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Well I hope you recieve it  then you can tell us about it hehe. I love when new products are available expecially in the industry of dtg, but........... you really have to be careful because its also a great opportunity for others to try to pull scams  So you will let us know haha.  I really do hope you get it.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

vescera said:


> Do you think that multirip will work good with this printer device, thats gamble.


Yes, MultiRIP will run the Epson R1800 printer as a dtg printer using White Ink. You are more than welcome to try MultiRIP out for yourself if you would like before you purchase it. I actually strongly recommend this since we can only support the RIP, not the hardware / equipment / ink delivery systems since we have no clue how you designed your printer. This trial version will print a watermark on your designs, but it will give you enough experience to know whether it will work for you or not. I wish you the best in your DIY project.

As the owner of MultiRIP, I can tell you this company did not contact me before they posted what the price of MultiRIP is on another forum - which is not the correct price and had to be removed by the Forum Administrator. This company only recently contacted me via email asking about MultiRIP for a couple of different printers and the pricing. I will respond to them, but I am leaning toward what BobbieLee is stating based on what they said about the price of MultiRIP. I don't think it is appropriate way to conduct business that way. So please be careful and set up some safeguards if possible. I will let everyone know if I have follow up communications with this company. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## allive (Jun 23, 2008)

twistedmonkey said:


> black one is 1800 based and the white one is 1290 based


I've seen exact pictures of the black and white printers on many other websites. It seems to me that they are just one person company and build up the web with pictures stealing from other companies and grasp orders from the web.

What they claim white ink, RIP not even tried? This is incredible.

Please be careful, I am sure they are not the manufacturers and they probably will just call another company to make the delivery when they got an order. There is no service for sure!!!


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

There is a major show in Shanghai in the next month. We have people attending that will report back to us on the latest developments out of China. We should know better then.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Actually there are two. And yes reports will be coming.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> Actually there are two. And yes reports will be coming.


Does this mean - zilla does China?????


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Just found this post, but I've been back and forth with the dude all day. The agent needs to be sprayed or the dye will run. the 4880 can be purchased for $5883.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

hmm, spraying an agent sound annoying, just like pretreatment


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

anyone buying one of these machines? I wonder if the machine software would be in english?


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

They are normally in very dysfunctional, non logical English. Kinda like W wrote them. 

That one is using the same track system that one of my DIY systems is using.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

What model Epson did you base your DIY off of?


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

My DIY projects are not finished. I am actually working on two models, 13" and a 17" Epsons.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Very nice, so 2200 / 4800 ?


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

printer 4880


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

a little update, no ink has arrived yet...... i have received a none working tracking number..... no response to emails in the last week, doesnt look good does it? do not order from these people, if it does ever turn up (doubtful) i will post in here.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. Please let us know if you ever receive it.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I never received a response back from Samison when I replied to his email about RIPs. There was something about the way he/she has gone about things that just does not seem to be right. I hope you put it on a credit card so you can fight the charges if nothing is delivered. Hopefully, everything will work out.

Mark


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

in my line of work i have to deal with unknown asian companys all the time and have been doing so for years, this is the first problem i have ever had, of course it could still turn up but i would be pleasantly surprised. I paid via paypal, hopefully i will have an avenue to pursue regarding a refund if its a no show. Looks like i will be starting the 1900 diy after all..........


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

so after ten tonnes of bulls##t over the course of a month the bottom line is, i have paid $200 for around 150ml of ink which is useless as they sent no fixer, they blame customs etc..... despite repeated emails requesting replacements i now get no replys, so that would appear to be it, what a bunch of ##### DO NOT DEAL WITH THIS COMPANY, paypal dispute is lodged hopefully i see my cash again.

So i revisited the diy 1160 with dtginks, two passes and im good to go on my tshirt project, looks lovely, has the formulae altered between the batches i bought Dan ? this new stuff seems alot better, or maybe its me and getting my colourspace/graphics better than before? whatever im very happy, launch is next week, wish me luck


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

sodrisc said:


> wish me luck


Good luck


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

sodrisc said:


> So i revisited the diy 1160 with dtginks, two passes and im good to go on my tshirt project, looks lovely, has the formulae altered between the batches i bought Dan ? this new stuff seems alot better, or maybe its me and getting my colourspace/graphics better than before? whatever im very happy, launch is next week, wish me luck


Did you make changes in your graphics program between trial uses of DTGInks?
Adjustments in Photoshop or Corel and in the RIP, if you are using one, can make a huge difference in the final print. For example if you are using sRGB you can end up with greenish yuck instead of yellow in your prints.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

sodrisc said:


> So i revisited the diy 1160 with dtginks, two passes and im good to go on my tshirt project, looks lovely, has the formulae altered between the batches i bought Dan ? this new stuff seems alot better, or maybe its me and getting my colourspace/graphics better than before? whatever im very happy, launch is next week, wish me luck


If I remember correctly, were you not using the Nano inks before? There differently is a difference between DTGInks.com and Nano. Either way it is not important, just glad you are back up and running. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

what are you launching?


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

its a limited run his/hers designer range on continental bamboo shirts (they print very well indeed), 4 great designers (2 UK, 2 US) i havent revealed any design sneaks to the public yet but i will post piccys when they are released later in the week.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

I have been fully refunded  thank god a paid with paypal. they say they will send me some free ink to test after the olympics are out of the way, if they do i will let you know how i get on.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Any updates on this company? Did anyone ever buy a printer?


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Someone mentioned to "beware" of the company.. I will try to find the post.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Doesn't sodrisc post right aboves yours kind of tell you something is wrong with this company?


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes, but I spoke with a guy today who has actually taken delivery of his ink. His business partner went out to visit the workshop to take a look at the printers in greater detail.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

What was your friends feedback on the ink and printers?


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

THE INK AND FIXER DOES NOT WORK unless they have changed something in the last few weeks, dont beleive me ? then go ahead and buy some with a printer, you could save yourself some time by just flushing that money down the toilet.


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

that's right. i bought a printer and the ink. it prints great, but than you have to fixate it and the ink gets all stained. after washing the the whole shirt gets stained and discolored. its unusable.
besides it uses chemicals you dont want in your house or shop. (theoreadioxide)

i did put DTG ink from afford in spain in the machine. that works, very minimal clogging. but the prints turned out a bit dull. since there is no RIP for the chinese epson r230 based dtg, the printhead cannot laydown enough ink. its the printer limitations
the ink itself is great, there is only one factory as far as i know that supplies good ink in europe for very good prices also.
dont buy the chinese printer for tshirt printing if you want to use the chinese ink. with dtg ink in 2 passes its accapteble for promotional purpose etc.


----------



## Robert72 (Aug 12, 2006)

Afford inks are the best inks you can find currently for dtg purposes, and if you're in Europe, the shipping will cost you small Euros. Main advantages are: printhead friendly, pop colors, great washability, cure times way shorter than Dupont, and nice price.

Regarding the dull look, it depends on wheter you have a RIP or not. I've obtained really good results running it in dual CMYK one pass with PowerRip.

If you can, also take a look at their whites.


----------



## noodle (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello guys. I stumbled upon this chinese textile inks website. Are their inks really that bad? I really want to try their ink + their fixing agent (color bonding agent). Is it really unuseable (the ink)? Please give me some advice. Thanks


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

A couple of people here has gotten burnt unless you want to be the next one.. please stay away.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

noodle said:


> Hello guys. I stumbled upon this chinese textile inks website. Are their inks really that bad? I really want to try their ink + their fixing agent (color bonding agent). Is it really unuseable (the ink)? Please give me some advice. Thanks


i cant beleive they are still managing to sell any, all that glitters is not gold........ im betting they had there paypal account taken away from them by now, let me guess they want a western union moneygram ? dont do it, its a waste of hard earned.........


----------



## noodle (Jan 27, 2009)

Okay, thank you for the reply, I won't try any further acts


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> Afford inks


Are these inks still being made by Nanojet?


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Don-SWF East said:


> Are these inks still being made by Nanojet?


I noticed this reply in another thread and copied it here since it answers this question.



Pedro Martínez said:


> Mr. Don Copeland,
> There have been several posting by you doubting Afford's capabilities to produce our own inks. We have a 40.000 sq ft facility where we produce our ink-jet inks. Everyone willing to stop by is welcome to come and see our production. We have a strong quality control system which warranties the suitability of the product and its consistency in the long term.
> Don, if you have to sell whatever you sell, promote your product, highlight your strengths, do it, but don't make statements on issues you obviously don't know at all. And for your information, we produce 4 different types of t-shirt water based pigmented ink-jet inks, depending on the printer type that is being used.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

> Afford inks are the best inks you can find currently for dtg purposes,


I would not agree with this, we have very distressed calls about this every week.
A good ink must be stable over time and stay within spec from batch to batch.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm very cautious of aftermarket inks now. While the washability was good I had problems with clogging with certain colours and caused me lots of $$$. I'm back to Dupont now because I need consistency and I find Dupont copes better with a wider range of humidity.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to copy from one thread to another Miste, it was a very informative post. I may take Pedro up on the offer to go to his facility - does the offer include airfare? 

The information I have is from two other sources in the European ink jet marketplace that the inksets mentioned are the same formulation. Perhaps Pedro would like to confirm or deny this information. I will agree with Mark's assesment of the inks mentioned.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

> I had problems with clogging with certain colours and caused me lots of $$$. I'm back to Dupont now because I need consistency and I find Dupont copes better with a wider range of humidity.


You are not alone.
The manufacturers of these machines go through great lengths to insure that they provide the best inks for their systems that have proven track records.
Unfortunately Companies that sell aftermarket alternative inks do not take responsibility for the equipment they are used in.
Many have been learning this the hard way by thinking they are saving a bit of money upfront but when these inks start to play havoc those savings turns into significant repair costs.

Your right in regards to the humidity factor problem with these inks as they have issues with the humectenst used that does not meet the requirements needed for a stable textile ink.


----------

